# anyone here work for or used to work for compass group?



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I have an opportunity to work for this company. great pay, benefits...but am not sure about the corporate atmosphere surrounding it.

any info would help greatly.

thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Huge corporation---- I mean HUGE, with several food purveyors (Sysco to name but one) sleeping in a common bed with them.

I've heard good things and I've heard bad things about them, I gues it all depends on the area you're in and who's running the show in that particular area.


----------



## darv (Jan 4, 2001)

I have been with them for the past two years, as an Executive Chef. As of recently, I am a Director of Dining Service.It has it ups and downs. There are a lot of programs,paper work, and followup. I have enjoyed being sent to various states for training or to support opening accounts. Work life balance is great, if you make it happen for yourself. Each company within Compass has its own culture. What company are you looking at? I have to say, I have bought in and I am here for the long haul.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

It's a position with Bank of America Corporate dining in Charlotte, NC


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Sounds like a pretty upscale gig. I used to work for a company (HDS) which sold out to compass after I left but they are all pretty much the same in structure. Darvs post is spot on as well as Foodpumps. What makes or breaks the job besides your food quality is how well you fit in with the group you are connected to. Your director, regional director, corporate chef and not to mention the client are all relationships that are contingent on you keeping your job.

Very heavy on programs and policies and procedures such as Continuous Quality Improvement , Service Excellence ,  Covey Time Management training just to name a few.

For my 3 years with HDS I loved my first 2 years under 2 different Regional Directors but the third one was a personality that did not gell with mine and my last 6 months were interesting to say the least.

This sounds like a great opportunity and I wish you much success. Just remember that personalities and relationships within the group you work for are as important as the food you shall prepare. Have fun........................


----------



## darv (Jan 4, 2001)

Sounds like it may be Eurest Dining. You may be looking at a Monday through Friday gig. Chefboy brings up a great point. The relationship building is vital to your success. From day one my RVP told me we are not in the food business, we are in the people business. Do keep in mind, as Foodpump points out, we are the largest contract food service provider. There are many different companies under the Compass umbrella. Compass is definitely a corporate world. Depending on the company you work for, you my get a lot more say and freedom in your operations than you would think.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

It is a Monday-Friday gig with bank holidays off. I am going to have a second interview which will include a "trade test". I'm guessing that means cooking for someone, not a written test. Any info on what the "trade test" involves will help a great deal.


----------



## darv (Jan 4, 2001)

I am not sure if the test is Compass wide or if each company has their own tailored test. The one I took was both written and practical. This was given by the Corporate Executive Chef. The written test had some basic questions on it, that any chef should have no problem with. The practical was a timed test, based very closely on the ACF practical. I wish you well and much success.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the info.

Does this seem to be a little extreme for a line cook position? I can see if i was applying for sous or chef or some other management position. Then again, I always say the places i've worked at should have had tests such as these to weed out the posers and make our lives a bit easier.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

halmstad, please keep us informed of your next step and what it involves as this can be useful info for others seeking the more structured contract management world.

Good Luck


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

halmstad said:


> Thanks again for the info.
> 
> Does this seem to be a little extreme for a line cook position? I can see if i was applying for sous or chef or some other management position. Then again, I always say the places i've worked at should have had tests such as these to weed out the posers and make our lives a bit easier.


I think with the amount of people unemployed, employers are seeing a rise in the amount of people applying for open positions. Many people apply for jobs they're not qualified for, so the employers are taking steps to ensure potential hires are indeed qualified.


----------



## darv (Jan 4, 2001)

In my post, I was assuming you were applying for management. As far as the "trade test" goes, this sounds like something the account chef is doing to weed out applicants. Things you will see from a cooks point of view are recipes, HACCP, portion control, customer service training, and our food waste management program, to name a few.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes I have worked for them dare I say

It was in a Conference Center in Ontario

They are a good group standards are high

I was a Gardmanger/Pastry Chef and Red Seal Papers are required even for those positions 

PLEASE no back lash at the Red Seal , I don't think I can take it anymore....

It is what it is........ you work for some companies and they pay you well on their standards


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I worked briefly for Dana Hospitality and they run corporate cafeterias.  The hours were great and coming off of my last job it was a dream come true or well it appeared to be.  What I was met with on my first day was a hostlie chef who was promised by management he would be getting a sous chef and what they sent him was me the FNG.  I did my best at that job but the chef and the FOH worker were very close and while she was slower than me when it came to cleaning and I was the one who was crapped on.  Finally I had enough and left.  Dana is a good company and does provide a good service to its customers but as a workplace the kitchen is only as good as the chef running it and I had a bad experience.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

This has been a great help. Thanks to everybody!

Someone my girlfriend used to work with got a job with the same company but in a different division. She had to take 2 multiple choice tests that the chef(?) printed off of the internet. Mine could be different, but will everyone's help i have a better idea of what to expect. To be honest, I don't take tests very well. I tend to get anxious and rush through them.

Wish me luck!

I will be sure to start a thread with details from my experience on friday.


----------



## chef1tob (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I had a great phone interview today, and looking forward with Compass, my question is, well first off I'm always nervous about taking test/not good at it, what are some questions asked on the culinary test and what type of practicals was administered, thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## chef zx600r (Jan 7, 2015)

They recruited me heavily to work for them.  Opening a last minute site.  Regretted it from day 1.  No support or management to help.  The least talented group I have ever worked for.  There is a reason why they always have so many open positions.  

Dont do it.  Avoid at all costs.  There is no future or development.  They treat there associates very poorly.


----------



## keev (Dec 13, 2014)

It would really come down to what you want to achieve in your professional life.

is there a legacy or work satisfaction that would make you happier if you achieved it.

Perhaps its more important to have time to build your relationship outside of work.

Which in this case, a corporate position would be easier to achieve that.

Like was suggested, this will eventually be less about cooking and culinary excellence.

Instead it will be about building a team, relationships, establishing accountability, setting and working within systems and standards.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Very old thread folks please start a new discussion on this topic.


----------



## Chef Becky (Nov 9, 2017)

darv said:


> I have been with them for the past two years, as an Executive Chef. As of recently, I am a Director of Dining Service.It has it ups and downs. There are a lot of programs,paper work, and followup. I have enjoyed being sent to various states for training or to support opening accounts. Work life balance is great, if you make it happen for yourself. Each company within Compass has its own culture. What company are you looking at? I have to say, I have bought in and I am here for the long haul.


----------



## Chef Becky (Nov 9, 2017)

I applied for a job of Sous Chef with a college unit of Bon Appetit which as you know is a division of Compass Group. I am a graduate of the Culinary Institute of America holding 40 years of FoH and BoH managerial experience in my hand when I walked into my interview with the Exec Chef. I had just missed the position as he had hired another person the day before. I needed a job....bad....so I took a cook position on the Global line. Took a huge hit in my pocket but I had to do what was necessary to take care of my responsibilities.

I have now been there going on three months and will take the cook test today....which I have taken before in another unit when I was being considered for a cook position.

What I am getting at here is that, I did what I had to do in order to get my foot in the door since my continually trying to get into a Sous Chef, Chef, Executive Chef position in this company was going no where. Now.....well.....I am just really annoyed with the idea that at this juncture of my career I am still having to prove myself especially in a company that alleges that it is all about high quality and standards and yet this is the step I have to take to prove that I am better than a cook. I am not saying that I am better than anyone else but what I am saying is that when someone comes in with a resume such as mine, I should be filtered into another unit that has a need. I am willing to relocate and have done so most of my career in order to advance my career. I have been a Chef Instructor and have staged whenever I had to in order to get a position.

I just don't understand how one is supposed to get ahead if you are not even looked at by eyes other than some HR people who for the most part use an algorithm to address all of the resumes that they receive.


----------



## thesociohub (Nov 11, 2017)

i used to work there before but i left recently


----------



## Chef Becky (Nov 9, 2017)

I work for them now....what is your question? I am a graduate of the Culinary Institute of America with over 40+ years of FoH and BoH hands-on and managerial experience under my belt.


----------



## Lshermzy (Nov 16, 2017)

Does anyone know what lab they use for pre employment drug testing?


----------



## E. Dennis van Rumund (Dec 2, 2017)

Compass Group is International. I worked for Morrison and Eurest in California. I hold Morrison in very high regard on training and support from all levels of management. My experience with Eurest was the direct opposite, so poor that I still have nightmares about them.


----------

